# amana washing machine not draining



## jim433 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello, I have an amana washing machine model(nfw7200tw). Its about 3 years old. I was getting a not draining alarm when I washed clothes ..I checked to see if there were any clogs/kinks, I couldn't find any.(I only could disassemble up to the tube just past the drain pump). My local hardware guy told me it had to be the drain pump. I replaced the pump and am still getting a not drain alarm. Is there a diagnostic check I could run and if so how is it done. Or anything else I could do? thanks in advance.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

when you had the pump off did you check inside the hose that goes into the pump? what did the pump filter look like?


----------



## jim433 (Sep 6, 2009)

hardwareman said:


> when you had the pump off did you check inside the hose that goes into the pump? what did the pump filter look like?


 


yes, i did, it looked clean/nothing in it...i dont think this model has a filter. at least i cant find one.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

this is a front load machine correct? It should have a filter right before the pump


----------



## jim433 (Sep 6, 2009)

i cant find a filter there. all it has is another black tube thats clean.


----------

